# My saltwater Adventure... Lots of Pics



## Cory (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok so these are some pictures of my FOWLR and reef systems through the years I'll probably have to make a few post but here goes.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow! Nice pics! I've always been a fan of triggers!


----------



## Cory (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks, I had the bluejaw but I lost him when we lost power for 4 days over the spring, so now I have a niger trigger and it just has the best personality.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Oct 6, 2011)

awesome pics and how many gallons is the tank, also how much does it cost to set up a tank for saltwater fish???


----------



## Cory (Oct 6, 2011)

I've had a few different tanks but the last 3 pictures are of my current 125. And cost wise it's pretty expensive to start up, I've lost track of how much I have in my tanks, but saltwater is worth it, I love my tanks.


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful corals and fishes. The colors never fails to amaze me.


----------



## Claireabbo (Oct 6, 2011)

awesome! sae life is so amazing!


----------



## morloch (Oct 6, 2011)

I love your lineatus tang!! And the sweetlips too!! Some very nice corals!! Maybe we could trade a few!!! Lol


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice photos you have posted...


----------



## Cory (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks again everyone glad you enjoy them I have more I'll post some more tomorrow for you.

And Morloch I've had the sweetlips since it was a little baby and it's now changing to an adult.


----------



## morloch (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice!! Nice pics too!


----------



## terryo (Oct 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!!! OMG! I think I saw Nemo!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## coreyc (Oct 8, 2011)

Very nice is that a cat shark I see ? love the sweetlips to


----------



## Cory (Oct 8, 2011)

coreyc said:


> Very nice is that a cat shark I see ? love the sweetlips to



Yes that is a cat shark. And thanks.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 8, 2011)

Very beautiful tank! thank you for sharing


----------



## coreyc (Oct 8, 2011)

Cory said:


> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice is that a cat shark I see ? love the sweetlips to
> ...



Your going to need a bigger tank soon sweetlip's and a cat 250 -300 gal's


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 8, 2011)

I just love looking at salt water tanks- so beautiful. Thank you for sharing!


----------

